# Mixed Breed Rescues?



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone know of any rescues that accept mixed breeds in or near Illinois? I've tried searching the net but have not having good luck.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

You can take a look on Petfinder for rescues in your area, but I'm sure the vast majority will be full to the brim.


----------

